# pulley belt



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

know I've getting up and running. Done a couple of shapes and a couple of dibbers. Made loads of sawdust for the hamster and my belt has snapped. The machine is a Clarke 20" WOODLATHE CWL6B. Know I'm not complaining because I believe my technique, as a rank outside amateur is probably the cause. The question is, Is there a stronger alternative to the belt supplied and if so where do I get them from?


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

As it is a belt and pully set up and you have not done much then i would say its how you have set it up, and not your tech.
If its a Clarke then go to those that make it, they have mail order and a few outlets all around.. LB
A belt should last you years but if not setup right then you get problems.
http://www.machinemart.co.uk


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I buy belts from my local bearing supply house. He can usually get whatever I need to fit all of my lathes. One thing you might check is to make sure the pulleys are aligned. If the belt is running crooked it will wear out to fast. Depending on the lathe you may or may not need a lot of tension on the belt. Too much tension can damage the belt. Too little tension only makes the belt slip so I try to find a happy medlium.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

> [know I've getting up and running. Done a couple of shapes and a couple of dibbers. Made loads of sawdust for the hamster and my belt has snapped. The machine is a Clarke 20" WOODLATHE CWL6B. Know I'm not complaining because I believe my technique, as a rank outside amateur is probably the cause. The question is, Is there a stronger alternative to the belt supplied and if so where do I get them from?[/


Allejo
This can happen, its not common but it can occur. 
On your belt there should be some sort of label indicating belt length and it section type ie A41 A being the section or size, 41 being length in inches it may well be in mm due to you being in the UK ie 1041mm. 
Take these details or bring the belt to local Eng supply house to seek a replacement. Local bearing suppliers carry vee belts. 

Failing that go back to the manufacturer as its already been suggested.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Allego
You could try www.beltsforanything.com


----------



## Allejo (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes I was worried that it must be the set up of the belt. the belt with the machine should allow a half inch total movement at the middle of the run according to the manual, yet I experience a little more than that and was unable to take up any more slack. But thanks everybody for sharing your own thoughts and experiences.


----------

